# Feels like im dreaming!!!



## NickyT75

I dont know what to say....

I've dreamt of being able to post in here for so long that im actually speechless now! :dohh:

We've been TTC since Dec 2005 & have suffered 2 losses since then

Its been 16 months of pure heartache since Our little Sophie died shortly after birth :(

but we are finally gonna give her a little brother or sister!! :yipee:

This is the happiest day of my life!! :happydance: :cloud9: xx


----------



## DiddyDons

Aw Nicky, I know Ive already said it but I am so god dam happy for you :yipee: Congrats babe, you so deserve this!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Love and hugs x x x


----------



## baby.love

OMG hun i am so happy for you :wohoo: A massive congrats to you and your OH xxx


----------



## AimeeM

This is brilliant news, i wish you all the best and have a H&H 9 months :D


----------



## Tabs

Nicky, I've don't think I've ever spoken to you before, but I have seen some of your posts regarding your journey, and seeing this has really made my day.

I am sooooooooo very happy for you and your OH, sweetheart. 

I shall pray that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Congratulations! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

oh my god i'm so happy for you! i'm like tabs, i've not spoken to you i dont think, but i've followed from afar! congrats xx


----------



## embo216

Congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats hun!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Thank you all so much!

Im really touched that people have been following my journey... Ive got tears in my eyes! :friends: xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Yep me too!! There are certain ppls journey's that i follow on here in there quest for their BFPs!! Yours is one! 

So masssssssssssssive!!! Congratulations!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## hancake100

Congratulations hun! :yipee::happydance:yipee: xxx


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: I've replied to your other post but I'll say it again Congratulations hun, this has been a post I've wanted to see for a long time :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tracey2008

Big congratulations hun x


----------



## maz

Yeah :yipee: Nicky - Congratulations hun.

I don't normally venture in this section cos I usually can't handle seeing all the :bfp:s, but I accidently caught the link to your post - and how pleased am I to see someone so deserving, finally getting their dream.

I hope you have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## NickyT75

:cry: Im bawling my eyes out now coz everyone is saying such lovely things!! :cry:

thankyou so much... it means the world to me :hugs: xx


----------



## danielle1987

Im so please for you, i read your journal a few months ago, and felt for you so much, I am so happy this has happened Congrats and a very very healthy and happy 9months 
Srinkling millions of :dust: over you xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Oh my god! I couldnt believe it when I just saw your name in here! Im so so so happy for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. You deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

OMG OMG OMG WOOOPEEEE, Am sooooo happy happy happy for you! OH congrtulations you truly truly deserve this one.

Happy Healthy nine months, , ps don't tell anyone but I may well be joining you!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I have to say your one of the ones I scan the pregnancy announcements for!


----------



## Liz2

Congrats!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! You've had quite a journey and I'm so delighted to see you get your :bfp:!


----------



## orange-sox

OMG Nicky!!! Congrats hun! xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Been waiting for "your turn" since we started that Pingu thread well over a year ago. Fantastic news, and as I said take it easy now and on holibops too!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

What a wonderful post to see. I am so happy for you! Congrats! This is amazing news.


----------



## ChloesMummy

I have read your story and am sooo pleased for you, huge congrats! x


----------



## Pyrrhic

So so happy for you hun! :happydance: Huge congratulations!!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## louise1302

hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

amazing news xxxxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Ive been following too and am absolutely overjoyed for you. Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## BizyBee

OMG fantastic news! Huge congratulations. xx :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

okay, I've allowed myself into the :bfp: section just to congratulate you on yours! Brilliant, it's great to hear some good news!

Hope your next 8 months are happy and healthy. Enjoy it!


----------



## todteach

Congratulations hun xox!


----------



## Poshie

Nicky, I've posted just about everywhere else now, but I'll post here too coz this has made my day!

*MANY CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :thumbup:

:cloud9::cloud9:::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Kirstin

:happydance: congrats xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

No f*cking way

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Su11

Hey Hunni


WWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

:winkwink::wacko::flower::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::laugh2::sad2::cake::dance::hi::friends::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::hug::pop::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:

Im so pleased :bfp: 

Its a long time coming for you hun im so so so so so so so so so pleased for you and OH

:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Jeez babes....d'ya see how many people have been waiting sooooooooo long for this, longest of all, you!!!!!

You deserve this more than ANYONE! Love ya......truly honoured to be your text buddy...hope one day soon I'm your bump buddy xxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle

Oh that is fab news !!! Enjoy Ibiza...we came back from ibiza this morning....it was fab....very hot....would be great if i have come back with some excess baggage lol!!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats hunni!!!!  


im soo soo happy for you, wishing u a happy sticky pregnancy and so much joy and lifelong happiness with your little one xxxxx 

:happydance::kiss::hugs::baby::flower:


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: oh honey this is the best news i've heard in a very long time! huge huge congratulations! wishing you the most wonderful 9 months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sam's mum

How did I miss this?!! 

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

You've made my day! Or my week! So, so, so happy for you :wohoo:

Congratulations!!!! :D x


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats to you hon


----------



## Chris77

Congrats hun! I am so so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thankyou so much for all your lovely messages girls :hugs:

Im the happiest girl in the world :cloud9: xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats! Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MamaButterfly

:happydance:Congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## glitterbug

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
Had to post in your official announcement thread!! 

:hug: :hugs:

So glad i'm not the only secret follower too!! Looks like you have quite a few!!!! xxx


----------



## littlestar

Posted in your journal as well

I'm so thrilled for you honey, have a happy and healthy 9!

:hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Im another one who hasnt ever spoken to you but has been aware of your journey and was very very happy when I saw your name posting in BFP announcements!!
Wishing you a very very happy and healthy 9 months sweetheart,congratulations :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Redfraggle

I've posted my congratulations everywhere else so I will add them in here too!!!! Really is fantastic news and I am sooooo pleased for you. You've waited so long and really deserve it. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Brilliant news!! Love it when other LTTTC'ers get their BFP!

Congratulations!!

xxxx


----------



## rani36

Fantastic news:happydance::happydance:,soooooo happy for you,u really deserve it ,all the best.xx:hugs::hugs::hugs


----------



## mrscookie

omg! I am so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!
xxx


----------



## helen1234

awww congrats hun xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!!!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MrsJD

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:

X


----------



## toby2

hurrah hurrah hurrah!
dont go forgeting about the pingus now, you know i will come and find you!!!
xx


----------



## sh77

This is really fabulous news. My daughter passed away in April after 22 hours. I hope I won't be too far behind you. Wishing you a peaceful and healthy 9 month, and a long long life for your child.

xxx


----------



## Reedy

I dont know what to say I'm speechless I'm sooooo happy for you x made me cry lots of happy tears x Love you sexymamma x :kiss:


----------



## carrieanne

thats soooo wonderful big hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## v2007

Nicky, im soooooooooo happy for you, this announcement has made me cry. 

Have a very boring pregnancy. 

V xxxxx


----------



## Lilly123

congrats my friend !! such fabulous news! you sooo deserve this :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## hekate

so so happy for you hun! mega huge congrats double cream and chocolate chip!


----------



## lvh05

Congratulations!!! I hope it is a super sticky bean and you have a super happy and healthy 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## alio

congratulations!!! xx wow!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

I am so so pleased for you Nikki. There are only a few people in here who I don't talk to regularly for whom I would be this pleased to see an announcement in here. I kind of know you through Lyns and I know what a wonderful friend you are to her. I have followed some of your story from afar and you truly deserve this moment hun. I wish the most wonderful happy and healthy pregnancy, birth and mummy-hood. 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mervs Mum

what fantastic news Nicky! :hugs:

Here's to a H&H 9 months :)

x


----------



## Peardrop

Congratulations. You deserve your happiness.


----------



## shmoo75

OMFG!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you and Sean that you have no idea!! You so deserve this. Now put your feet up, rest and relax and let Sean do everything for you! Love you lots.XxX


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## Ella

OMG!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm so happy for you Nicky!! :hugs2:

xx


----------



## nat4lie86

congratulations


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks everyone! :yipee: xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Brilliant news, congrats lovely x


----------



## Dimbo

Congratulations! Awesome news, especially after reading what you've been through in your first post. :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am over the bloody goddamn moon for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::loopy:

HUGE congrats hun, you sooooooooooooooooooooo deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Congrats hun you know i am over the moon for you, our little gang is finally getting there xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Isnt it soooo nice to be able to FINALLY say it! 

CONGRATS love! :yipee:

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats :) xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats babe!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks girls :friends:

Ive got my appt for my 1st scan on the 21st Sep :yipee: im so excited! :yipee: its only 4wks today till I get to see my LO! :yipee: xx


----------



## nataliecn

Oh YAAY! 
Congrats hun!!!!!!


----------



## Serene123

I've only just seen this. I'm so happy for you hun :hugs: Congratulations!!


----------



## Loo

Hi Nicky

I've not been on much in the last couple of months, but just popped head in and saw your lovely news. I know how much you've wanted this and I hope it all goes to plan. Massive congratulations and the best of luck xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats !!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lol78

Huge Congrats Nicky! I just saw your big pink announcement - fantastic news. 
xx


----------



## muddles

Congratulations! I hope you have a sticky bean.


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Huge congratulations! :happydance:

You must be over the moon!


----------



## bluebell

Huge congratulations on your :bfp:

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

xx


----------



## Babynumber1

oh my god hun congratulations its about time for you ,well deserved  xxx


----------



## magicvw

Congrats!


----------



## Shinning_Star

So where's your pregnancy journal hunni! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> So where's your pregnancy journal hunni! xxx

Havent got one yet babe...

im waiting until after my scan on 21st Sep to make sure everything is ok first but im still using my journo in LTTTC for the time being :friends: xx


----------



## reallyready

Hi, We've never "met" but I have followed some of your story. I am so happy for you and am praying for a sticky bean. Beautiful news! 
xxx


----------



## Brockie

huge congratulations xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks so much girls :hugs: xx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations that is wonderful news i am so happy 4 u x x


----------



## Drazic<3

I am over the moon for you sweetheart. Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Wow I come back off hols to this lovely news! HUGE CONGRATS hun!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Tans :)

welcome back hun :hugs: xx


----------



## celine

NO WAYS!!! Where on earth have i been not to have seen this??? Im so happy for you Nikki


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats! x


----------



## halohalo

That's such inspiring news! We truly have blessings to be rewarded for our difficulties in the past. The best of luck to your family and its new addition!


----------



## CHILLbilly

THIS is why I still visit the anouncements ( been on a TTC break for 3 months)

CONGRATS!!!!!!

Such wonderful news.........we haven't chatted before but I recognize your name from way back . Very well deserved...
Enjoy each and every day or hour or min. of being pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Its very inspriring to hear!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FierceAngel

Huge congrats hun you deserve this 

have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## Babynumber1

Congratulations hunny see you in the first tri  xx


----------



## AC81

congratulations on your wonderful news xxx


----------



## Shifter

Congratulations again hunni, I can't think of anyone who deserves it more :hugs:


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## pramaholic

congrats x


----------



## wait.and.see

Congrats hunni xoxo


----------



## justincase007

This is one of the most uplifting threads. Many many congrats to you. you deserve it!!


----------



## Cateyes

Congrats!


----------



## Becki77

Oh Wow congrats! Wishing you a H & H 9/12! how exiting! x


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks so much for your well wishes everyone :hugs: it really means a lot to me :cloud9: xx


----------



## Pinkster21

Yay congrats!


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations!


----------



## buffycat

so sorry i've not been about.....but i am over the moon to hear your news.....a huge congratulations to you and dh! :wohoo:

i know you'll be going through tnnes of emotions too....lots of big hugs to you...:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks girls :)

its my 1st scan tomorrow so im nervous to know that everything is ok 

(3rd time lucky I hope) xx


----------



## Shifter

Good luck at the scan hun, I hope everything looks good :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Nic! :hugs:


----------

